# Skinnfell Stamps



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey guys!

I've been busy making stamps!



I just got done uploading them at Etsy. You can see them here:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/IkkiPokki

I'm a bit dissapointed that Etsy doesn't let you open a private area. I wanted to make them exclusive to you guys for a while but they don't let you do that. Anyway, I've tried to price them as reasonable as possible. If you buy 5 or more for Skinfelle, I'll include a stamp with your initials and the year 2013 date to add a finishing touch to your work. 

At the moment there is only one of each stamp but I can make replicas ( well, as replica as you can get when hand carving) so if the one you like has already sold just let me know and I'll make another one "just for you" 

Any major typos please inform me. It took forever to upload them all and I had both eyes in the same hole by the time I was finished.

Thanks for looking!

Pauline


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Those are really pretty!! Wonderful detail!! Wow....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Those look great Pigeonlady!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for the nice comments. 

Sorry for not posting sooner, we've been without power for a while due to the weather. It's been pretty wild down here in the holler!


----------

